# Two question about therabands from a first time noob



## TCTWV (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Folks, 30 years old, first time posting. I have two questions about using therabands on a Saunders wrist rocket pro.

1. The WRP band clip is about 2.5 cm wide. Sometimes the band calculator gives band measurements (on the fork end) that is much wider than this. One calculation came out to almost three times too wide, so I folded the band (width-wise) in thirds. Is this dangerous to me, the WRP, or bad for band life?

2. Has anyone experimented with/have knowledge of using different colored bands in the same band set. For example, putting a tapered blue, black and gold band on each fork. My gut suggests this might have some sort of positive affect on the acceleration of the ammo, but i haven't found any discussions about it and suspect if it was helpful, people would already be doing it.

Thanks for any information anyone has.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi TCTWV,

With the Theraband, you want to keep the colors the same.Different colors have different thicknesses and different elongation so it would be counter productive to use bands of different colors on a rig. One color band ( the thicker one) would be doing most of the work. As far as the WRP, the cam up front is designed to lock tubes or flats. One side for flats with a maximum rubber thickness of .060" and the other side for tubes but I don't know what the max is for the tubes because I don't shoot them. Hope it helps Bud!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi TCTWV,

Although I agree with Flatband on mixing various colours, something tells me that it might be interesting to have results of such an experiment - which I never heard of before - so who knows, maybe something valuable comes out from it.

So, if you are hot about it, do it and tell us what happened.

Welcome to the forum,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

In my experience with the Saunders stuff folding theraband is actually way better than single layers because they tend to slip out.


----------



## TCTWV (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm intrested in experimenting with the idea, though I dont have a chrono. Is there any other way to evaluate the results of different combinations of bands?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You could do penetration tests on cardboard or other material and measure how deep into the material each shot goes. The deeper, the more powerful the band set ( as long as the ammo size remains consistent and the draw is the same ). It will give you a pretty good idea.


----------

